# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned aerial vehicles, drones, pilotless vehicles >  Dronebox, drone nesting solution, Internet of Drones, HUS Unmanned Systems Pte. Ltd., Singapore

## Airicist

Developer - HUS Unmanned Systems Pte. Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

DRONEBOX

Published on Feb 14, 2016




> DRONEBOX is a drone nesting solution that helps automate professional drone operations in numerous industrial applications.
> It's also a grid-independent drone battery charging system that removes costly or dangerous tasks, remote area travel and operations. Finally - it's a networked and movable surveillance and inspection sensor systems broaden the Internet of Things.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Nesting platform takes smart drone capabilities to new heights"

by Colin Jeffrey
February 17, 2016

----------

